# Yellowish poop



## Red nose Drummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Is yellowish poop a good or bad sign? She's been eating & drinking good, still very energetic! My first time seeing this!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

got photos? 

are her stools otherwise normal, not too soft, no mucous?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha what she eat?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya Id look to what she is eating.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

most likely something she ate.
but in humans, yellow or pale colored stool is usually associated with liver malfunction. also gall bladder. but it's also associated with giardia.
my boy had giardia when he was young and his stool was almost a lime color. a week of metronidazole cleared him right up.
so if you rule out something in her diet. take a fresh fecal sample into your vet.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

My dogs once had turquoise poop and I freaked out. I later found the half eaten turquoise crayon in the kids bedroom.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah look around for anything yellowish that she may have gotten into before you rush to a vet.


----------



## Red nose Drummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry I'm so late but it was between the sharpie highlighter(yellow) & the syrup for snow cones(yellow)...smh...when I go to sleep she just gets into everything smh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad you found out what it was. I know I crated my dog til he was old enough to leave unsupervised. Dogs that eat stuff should not be left unsupervised, unless you love big vet bills from having emergency surgery if they get an obstruction (which is no fun for either of you)

Can you get a crate? or leave your pup on a small space while not being watched?


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Darkevs said:


> got photos?
> 
> are her stools otherwise normal, not too soft, no mucous?


photos? lol. I call this the paranoia section, lol. My dog ate 30 chicken wings today....think hell be ok? "Science" says no, I say he's done it dozens upon dozens of times. lol


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Some of the worst bulldog advice youll ever get is from your vet. My vet vaccinates my dogs and thats it.period. Surgery? by that point its time to die. torturing dogs in the name of science. If you have a dog under a year old needing surgery due to dysplasia, ect. do you and the dog a favor and kill it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

904bullys said:


> photos? lol. I call this the paranoia section, lol. My dog ate 30 chicken wings today....think hell be ok? "Science" says no, I say he's done it dozens upon dozens of times. lol


Uncooked is fine, cooked is when you should be concerned and make sure you keep your dog safe so it doesn't happen again.



904bullys said:


> Some of the worst bulldog advice youll ever get is from your vet. My vet vaccinates my dogs and thats it.period. Surgery? by that point its time to die. torturing dogs in the name of science. If you have a dog under a year old needing surgery due to dysplasia, ect. do you and the dog a favor and kill it.


You think surgery to repair a blockage because the owner wasn't watching or keeping their dog away from stuff they can eat means the dog should just be PTS instead of being saved by a relatively easy surgery? Many many dogs like long pain free lives after HIp dysplasia surgery. What about people who know their dogs have it but its not "bad" enough for surgery yet?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

